# anybody else getting phished?



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 3, 2006)

it's that old scam.  'hey, i want to give you a chunk of money by cashier's check for lessons for my teenager who's over there on exchange'.  you cash the check, but they want a refund of some sort.  check's bogus, you're out the refund....

there's hundreds of variations on the theme, but i've been getting three or four a week for a litle bit, all of a sudden.

anybody else seeing this one?


----------



## Kacey (Nov 3, 2006)

Not me... but I sub-contract with a YMCA, and they do all the money collection.


----------

